# Lively baby!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Was handling one of Millies babies last night (broken black tan), the one i really want to keep and the silly mouse ran straight off my hands and shot under the sofa!! they're a week and a half old! 

What a job to find him/her!! honestly, i've never known such a well advanced litter as this one, i think i've bred super mice!! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Happens to me way too often. Lol!
The little buggers won't even have their eyes open, and they'll shoot off my hand and a foot into the air. 

It isn't a problem as long as they stay in the room, there's nothing for them to hide under in my 'pet' room. But they're so small that they could fit under the door. ):
I've only had -one- mouse get out of that room before though, fortunately. And I caught it after a few hours. My cats had gotten to it, but it wasn't horrible or anything. The only way that one got out, was it was slightly below adult size, and in the middle of the night, she must have squeezed through the bars of her cage, and jumped off the shelf, and explored under the door.

-sigh- I'm rambling. x)
I love little hoppers!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a few accidents before I learned how to keep hold of baby mice. One time, I had a two week old that jump off my hand, fell four feet to the (carpet) floor, then too off to the wall. We had sister missionaries over at the time, so me and this nice, prim 21 year old lady is on her hands and knees in a dress, crawling on the floor trying to catch the stupid baby. He went behind a spare matress and ran back and forth between us a few times before she caught him. Another time, a second litter, my friend was holding a baby and he jumped out of her hand. He ran behind the book case, then when we moved it, he ran out of the room, down the hallway (my friend in hot pursuit on her hands and knees) and into my room. Well, my room has three cats, so he just ran from the frying pan to the fire! He tried to hide under my shirt, so my friend and I grabbed the entire shirt and threw it into the mouse cage. Only then did we carefully shake it out and remove the babies.

I swear, sometimes you have to wonder how they've lived this long...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: my other litter (from Lily) did the 'flea' stage at nearer 2 weeks, but Millies litter seems very well developed. Only 4 in the litter in total, but really big babies  but the extra jumpy one seems just fine after it's adventure to the back of the sofa and beyond! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: I've learned my lesson with escaping mice after having to crawl around on my hands and knees at 5 in the morning moving furniture to catch a mouse :lol: I now have a fish net so as soon as I see a nose I can catch the,  Works ace with my multis too although they seem to like jumping into and out of the net :shock:


----------

